# MLB Extra Innings with MLB.tv



## profmrw (Oct 9, 2006)

I initially was going to not subscribe to EI this season and just order the MLB.TV package this term, however, D* gave me a discount that basically got the package to the same cost of the MLB.TV premium package ($110). According to the D* site for Extra Innings it is showing that you will be able to "watch on any device" (Droid, Roku, etc.) - Is the EI package also going to include the AtBat 14? They are showing on the site it is just "MLB.tv" and not "MLB.tv premium". If we are only getting the base "MLB.tv" package with EI that doesn't include the ability to watch on any device. I don't want to be stuck with EI this season and not be able to listen to the games on my Android Device and watch on my Roku.

Any assistance would be appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## joshjr (Aug 2, 2008)

I am confused, you made the decision to go with EI and now are complaining because you are not sure if it is the Premium version of MLB.TV that comes with it and when you ordered EI you were under the impression that MLB>TV didnt come with it? Does that sum it up about right? To see the games on all devices it would have to be Premium or something in between.


----------



## profmrw (Oct 9, 2006)

joshjr said:


> I am confused, you made the decision to go with EI and now are complaining because you are not sure if it is the Premium version of MLB.TV that comes with it and when you ordered EI you were under the impression that MLB>TV didnt come with it? Does that sum it up about right? To see the games on all devices it would have to be Premium or something in between.


Not complaining - the website (http://www.directv.com/sports/mlb) shows a picture of a Roku, Android, etc., however, the graphic only is showing MLB.tv. I was just curious if what is being offered by D* is the equivilant to the premium package.


----------



## Jacob Braun (Oct 6, 2011)

It is MLB.TV Premium. The PTB have been made aware of that issue on the website.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

Authentication process did not work for me on my iPhone this morning. When I called in, I got the typical blame game on why it doesn't work and it's not DirecTV's app. I don't know why the testing process doesn't kill the bugs before the season started. Maybe they should have tested during Spring Training. I cancelled EI and went back with MLB.tv. Maybe next year.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeW said:


> Authentication process did not work for me on my iPhone this morning. When I called in, I got the typical blame game on why it doesn't work and it's not DirecTV's app. I don't know why the testing process doesn't kill the bugs before the season started. Maybe they should have tested during Spring Training. I cancelled EI and went back with MLB.tv. Maybe next year.


I wouldn't give up so easily. Get it working and get EI and some money back for the issues.

I authenticated on my home PC running IE. Then just had to log in on my iphone.


----------



## MikeW (May 16, 2002)

tonyd79 said:


> I wouldn't give up so easily. Get it working and get EI and some money back for the issues.
> 
> I authenticated on my home PC running IE. Then just had to log in on my iphone.


I was too frustrated to wait. I don't like it when a company doesn't take ownership of a problem when they are the company I am buying the product from. I probably should have waited, but I already paid for MLB.tv and it was pretty clear that there are no refunds after I submitted the order.

I have PS3, Xbox, ROKU, Samsung SmartTVs and a couple of tablets/phones. From what I read, I would need to authenticate each device. I wasn't up for the challenge.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

MikeW said:


> I was too frustrated to wait. I don't like it when a company doesn't take ownership of a problem when they are the company I am buying the product from. I probably should have waited, but I already paid for MLB.tv and it was pretty clear that there are no refunds after I submitted the order.
> 
> I have PS3, Xbox, ROKU, Samsung SmartTVs and a couple of tablets/phones. From what I read, I would need to authenticate each device. I wasn't up for the challenge.


You only have to get the linkage to work once. You just login like you do to MLB.tv normally otherwise. The authentication links your directv account to the MLB account if you already have one. It has been picky on what you authenticate on. I got bad links and nonsense except on my windows PC via Internet explorer. (Figures, EI worked with IE. Oh!)

I had to relogin to my iPhone because of an app update but it remembered the info. My roku, iPad and sony Tv just worked. (I was never logged off.)


----------



## profmrw (Oct 9, 2006)

Happy to report the setup was easy and At Bat 2014 working on my Android and able to setup my account on Roku without any issues!


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

Where do I start ? Do I first go thru mlb tv or DTV? I've not seen the authentication process etc


Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

Go to www.directv.com/mlb

You will see "Learn how to activate your account with MLB.TV" and you need to click on that. It tells you what you need to do. Start with Directv first.


----------



## sunfire9us (Feb 15, 2009)

DR2420 said:


> Go to www.directv.com/mlb
> 
> You will see "Learn how to activate your account with MLB.TV" and you need to click on that. It tells you what you need to do. Start with Directv first.


Yeah I just found the link and got my pc and At Bat apps working

Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## j_al23 (Aug 18, 2013)

Everything works on my iPhone but still not on mlb.tv website for my PC. Everytime I try and watch the game it says I need to update my payment profile which I did with multiple credit cards. I called MLB customer support but they gave up on me. Directv Technical support said everything was good on their end. Frustrating


----------



## beauduran (Jun 8, 2012)

Has anyone tried to use the MLB app on AppleTV? I authenticated my account Sunday and was able to use both my iPhone and iPad today to watch live games, but when I try to login on AppleTV I get an error message that says "unable to verify user entitlement. Does the DirecTV deal not include AppleTV?


Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Everything works on my iPhone but still not on mlb.tv website for my PC. Everytime I try and watch the game it says I need to update my payment profile which I did with multiple credit cards. I called MLB customer support but they gave up on me. Directv Technical support said everything was good on their end. Frustrating


Maybe try making a new mlb.com account and try re-linking it to that one? I made a new one. You may not need or have to do that, but I don't think it would hurt to try.


----------



## j_al23 (Aug 18, 2013)

DR2420 said:


> Maybe try making a new mlb.com account and try re-linking it to that one? I made a new one. You may not need or have to do that, but I don't think it would hurt to try.


I will try that, that may be my only option now. Thanks.


----------



## jmagoo (Sep 23, 2007)

beauduran said:


> Has anyone tried to use the MLB app on AppleTV? I authenticated my account Sunday and was able to use both my iPhone and iPad today to watch live games, but when I try to login on AppleTV I get an error message that says "unable to verify user entitlement. Does the DirecTV deal not include AppleTV?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using DBSTalk mobile app


I am getting the same. called MLB.tv last night and they said it was an issue for many others. They are working on the problem.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I will try that, that may be my only option now. Thanks.


Did it work?


----------



## j_al23 (Aug 18, 2013)

DR2420 said:


> Did it work?


I think it worked. I'm able to watch an archived game from yesterday, but it still says: Buy MLB.TV on the media center page and says I don't have any audio/video subscriptions under my profile. Is this what it says for you?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Here is a funny thing. I am still getting email nags from MLB.tv about paying for 2014 even though my account is working everywhere and is successfully tied to EI.

Too many databases.


----------



## DR2420 (Jun 12, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> I think it worked. I'm able to watch an archived game from yesterday, but it still says: Buy MLB.TV on the media center page and says I don't have any audio/video subscriptions under my profile. Is this what it says for you?


Yeah, it's doing the same thing. You'd think I'm not subscribed but it still works..


----------



## bertman64 (Aug 25, 2007)

A few thoughts after day 1: I have 6 HD DVRs and 5 Panasonic 3d Blu-Ray players with the MLB app. I created the account thru the link DTV.com and one by one linked each player with the code provided. I got a live game going thru MLB TV and then the same game thru DVR. The MLB TV is almost exactly 1 minute behind the E.I. of the same game. No commercials are played on MLB TV, just a sign saying commercial break. When I played a game about 10 hours after it was live the same thing. Was hoping they could skip the blank time on replays! Several times it froze and said "buffering". Once it said I was playing a game on another device and it would not play it even though I had turned the other one off. Suggested I change my password! So far I'm glad to have this as an extra but would not want to pay 129 for it alone! Now on day 2 here in Fort Worth, TX I can get Philadelphia at Texas only from the Rangers Fox Sports Southwest broadcast on Directv but I can get the Phillies broadcast thru MLB TV. So that is a plus! However the Yankees are in Houston and this game is only on the Mix Channel 720. It is blacked out on both Directv and MLB TV! Now I seem to remember when Houston was in the National League that I would get their games even without MLB EI on Directv.
So are the Rangers forcing this total Houston Astros blackout or what? Are they afraid people might want to watch Nolan Ryan sitting in Houston with perhaps one of the former Presidents Bush? Do other teams black out nearby competitors? Very frustrating!


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

bertman64 said:


> So are the Rangers forcing this total Houston Astros blackout or what? Are they afraid people might want to watch Nolan Ryan sitting in Houston with perhaps one of the former Presidents Bush? Do other teams black out nearby competitors? Very frustrating!


It has nothing to do with the Rangers. It's the MLB blackout policy combined with CSN Houston being obnoxious. Because all of Texas is designated as "territory" of both the Astros and Rangers, MLB blackout rules demand that you either watch their "locally available" broadcasts...or nothing. Which means, in the case of the Astros, if you live in Texas you can only watch the Astros on the local broadcast (usually through CSN Houston). But because so much of Texas does not get CSN Houston because of their idiocy and lack of reasonableness, you don't get to see the Astros at all. Because the Rangers are on an RSN that almost everyone in Rangers territory receives, Rangers games are rarely blacked out in Texas.


----------



## dravenstone (Sep 11, 2010)

Posted in another thread in a different sub forum on this - it seems pretty clear that there is a problem with MLB.TV on AppleTV when using the authorized creds from DTV.
From my tests and a bunch of reading seems like most (if not all) other devices are working OK, but there is definitely something up between Apple and MLB when authorized via EI.


----------



## jmagoo (Sep 23, 2007)

Good news!
MLB.TV is now working with AppleTV for DirecTV Extra Inning subscribers


----------



## boogie (Jun 7, 2009)

I live in the Los Angeles DMA and can't receive the Dodgers (due to a carriage dispute with Time Warner Cable SportsNet) on DIRECTV, even with the MLB Extra Innings package. Since DTV now includes MLB.TV, I decided to fire up my Apple TV and use the MLB.TV app. To my surprise, I can watch Dodger games! I can also use my iPad and Android devices to see the Dodgers. This only works at home; when I am at work I get the usual "this game is blacked out in your area" nag screen.


----------



## inkahauts (Nov 13, 2006)

Are you watching it live or the reun several hours after it's been on air? And is it the Dodgers home broadcast or the other teams?


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

Sounds to me like MLB.tv's server is "seeing" boogie's home IP address as being outside Dodgers territory, for whatever reason.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

As I posted in the other thread, I am seeing odd blackout enforcement.


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

I'm having troubles with my appletv. Anyone have insight how to get it working?


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Can you be specific?


----------



## woj027 (Sep 3, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> Can you be specific?


I am trying to log onto the MLB app on the AppleTV and when i put in my username and account into the app it says invalid credentials.


----------

